# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Từ điển ,phần mềm,audio ,Books,Video học tiếng Nhật

## anhvan

*[replacer_img]*Tất cả đều là Direct Link

1.Audio Học tiếng Nhật:
a.Luyện nghe-kyu phần1
Version: 1
File Size: 44.91 Mb
*Download:*
 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/files/2006-09/choukai1.zip 


b.Luyện nghe-kyu phần2
Version: 1
File Size: 54.65 Mb
*Download:*
 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/files/2006-09/choukai2.tar.bz2 


giải nén bằng Winrar file .tar
*c*.Luyện phát âm tiếng Nhật
Version: 1
File Size: 10.48 Mb
*Download:*
 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/files/2006-08...tieng_nhat.zip 


d.Đề thi 2-kyu năm 2003 (phần listening)
Version: 1
File Size: 18.76 Mb
*Download:*
 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/files/2006-09/choukai2h15.zip 


2.Phim - Tư liệu - Văn hoá Nhật Bản
a.Hướng dẫn gói bánh chưng
Hướng dẫn gói bánh chưng. kiểu nhật
(Nhóm phóng viên, cộng tác viên báo Tuổi trẻ online thực hiện)
File Size: 17.98 Mb
*Download:*
 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/downloads/ima...ibanhchung. wmv 


b.Việt nam qua con mắt người nước ngoài
File Size: 405 Mb
*Download:*
 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/downloads/vietnam.zip 


3.Tiện ích - Phần mềm - Từ điển
a.Bảng 1000 chữ Hán
File Size: 956 Kb
*Download:*
 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/downloads/kanji1000.pdf 


b.Từ điển Nhật Việt
File Size: 215.55 Mb
*Download:*
 Trích:
  http://www.nhatban.net/downloads/nhatviet.zip 


*Ngoài ra bạn có thể tìm hiểu thêm nhiều truyện của nhật như:*
Động cơ CVCC của Honda
Dining Kitchen
Đôi giày kì diệu
Sơ tán toàn đảo trong 13 tiếng
Nghệ sĩ nhân dân Misora Hibari
Ghép thận của bố cho đứa con 1 tuổi
Nuôi dạy gấu trúc - tình hữu nghị Nhật - Trung
Đập nước Kuroyon
Chế tạo máy bay chở khách đầu tiên của Nhật năm 1956, phần 1
Chế tạo máy bay chở khách đầu tiên của Nhật năm 1956, phần 2
Cầu lớn Seto
Radar khí tượng khổng lồ Fujitsu trên đỉnh Phú Sĩ
Chuẩn video VHS của Victor Japan (JVC)
Đường hầm xuyên biển Seikan, nối liền hai đảo Honshu và Hokkaido
*tất cả Film tài liệu trên bạn có thể downlaod tại link sau:*

 Trích:
http://www.nhatban.net/modules/wfdow...?cid=3&star t=0

Password:



> http://hocit.com

----------

